# Cloudy water



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi ,
I notice the water in my tank is cloudy after water change , any advice how to get raid of this cloudeness?
thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We need to ask a few questions about what's going on. 
Are you stirring up the sand?
Are you using a filter sock?
What type of filtration are you using?
Will you pay us in beer if we answer your questions?
Are you a leafs fan? (please say no)

If the cloudiness is going away within a day or so then I wouldn't worry about it since it's just probably you stirring up something while the new water is coming in. If you're just pouring in the water then that would really stir stuff up. I myself use a vinyl tube to siphon water back into my fuge/sump


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> We need to ask a few questions about what's going on.
> Are you stirring up the sand?
> Are you using a filter sock?
> What type of filtration are you using?
> ...


Thank You! 
answer to your questions: 
Are you stirring up the sand? _*little bit*_
Are you using a filter sock? _*NO*_
What type of filtration are you using? _*using canister*_
Will you pay us in beer if we answer your questions? *i don't mind*
Are you a leafs fan? (please say no), *saddly Yes*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you're a leafs fan, especially after this absence of a season! 

The cloudiness might be from disturbing the substrate and it's normal to have this for a few hours or so after a water change. Mine did that this week when I pushed a few things around after my water change. If you have a sump/fuge in your system it would be beneficial to run a filter sock also to pickup extra debris and stuff but if you don't have a sump/fuge then I would run some type of filter floss in your canister but you have to realize that canisters are frowned upon in saltwater unless you can make a routine of cleaning them very often. And we're talking like once a week with the cleaning.

I use to use filter floss in my fuge but found it would get filled up within a few days with debris and cause a mess. The filter sock I have in place now is so much better and I don't have to worry about a mess with it. I own 4 of them so I have 3 in reserve which I switch out every few days.

Good luck and I hope this answered the question


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

at least the lockout helping me to see them not losing! Again!

thank you, your informations were very helpful.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is true! At this point in the season, the leafs are tied for first place.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

, after ~ 45 yesrs in NHL


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Go watch that OmniMAX film at Science Centre about the ocean, called "Deep Sea" or something like that. I was surprised by the amount of crap that floats around in a beautiful, healthy reef. In almost every scene, there's clouds of all sorts of stuff blowing this way and that in the current: pods, bits of seaweed/ algae, various parts of various inverts, plankton, etc. Clear water? No way! There's a lot less marine snow in my tank...

I'd look into exchanging that canister for a sump. Do some reading up on what a sump can do for you. Good luck


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> Hi ,
> I notice the water in my tank is cloudy after water change , any advice how to get raid of this cloudeness?
> thanks


I am no expert on this, but I have this too when I change water. If it is tiny white particles, then I suspect it may be precipitation due to chemistry imbalance.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank You!


----------

